# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Muflones

## Los terrines

Buernas noches.

Os voy a subir unas fotos del lunes pasado 19 de setiembre en la Sierra de San Pedro; me acerqué para presenciar la berrea y tuve la suerte de poder fotografiar unos muflones, que ahora os muestro:





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (24-sep-2016),HUESITO (26-sep-2016),Jonasino (25-sep-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Las últimas:



















Y esto ha sido todo, un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (25-sep-2016),frfmfrfm (24-sep-2016),HUESITO (26-sep-2016),Jonasino (25-sep-2016),perdiguera (24-sep-2016),willi (03-oct-2016)

----------

